# Aufnahme Programm



## Orgi92 (3. Januar 2014)

Leute so ein Programm um Gefechte aufzunehmen mfg


----------



## Baschi75 (3. Januar 2014)

Orgi92 schrieb:


> Leute so ein Programm um Gefechte aufzunehmen mfg


Wie bitte?


----------



## Soulsnap (3. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube für eine ausführliche erklärung mangelte es ihm an Zeit^^


----------



## Orgi92 (3. Januar 2014)

Suche ein Programm zum aufnehmen meiner Gefechte zb war thunder..am besten kostenlos


----------



## Orgi92 (3. Januar 2014)

B-) besser so


----------



## Oozy (3. Januar 2014)

Orgi92 schrieb:


> Leute so ein Programm um Gefechte aufzunehmen mfg




Z.B. Fraps oder ShadowPlay


----------



## Orgi92 (3. Januar 2014)

Ok danke


----------



## Orgi92 (3. Januar 2014)

Fraps ist kacke nur als Demo erhältlich


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (3. Januar 2014)

Bandicam - Download - CHIP


----------



## Orgi92 (3. Januar 2014)

Hat Bandi auch einstellungp Möglichkeit für Videoformat nich das es so was wie bei wot ist


----------



## Finallin (3. Januar 2014)

Videokamera und Desktop abfilmen. ;D

Probier mal Xsplit.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (3. Januar 2014)

Mit MSI Afterburner gehts auch ganz easy...


----------



## Orgi92 (4. Januar 2014)

Jo msi geht perfekt danke leuts


----------



## Shona (4. Januar 2014)

CamStudio - Download - CHIP
Ist eine Free Version von Camtasia Studio und funktioniert recht gut.


----------

